# cyclone gray pics wanted!!



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

i have the cyclone gray gto and i was wondering if i can see some pics of any kind mods done to it..i wanna see what it looks like before i do anything..so if you have a cyclone gray gto with mods i wanna see it!!
thanks!
anthony


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mods, not much for me yet.. but here is what I can show you.


First picture includes the white GTO inlays for the rear fascia, Flowmaster Super 44 Series mufflers just got installed, those are the 3" chrome tips that are now included with the muffler, and I guess the lisence plate :lol: :cheers














Here we basically have the GT Yellow fogs from Headlight Armor.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

35% tint
SAP grills
CSL replicas (hyperdark) is what you can see on mine...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a sharp color guys! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree Great looking goats.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another thing Aramz06 you need to be careful parking that baby next to those cars. 
Too too close. We dont want to see a dent on it. Ouch.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Another thing Aramz06 you need to be careful parking that baby next to those cars.
> Too too close. We dont want to see a dent on it. Ouch.


Tell me about it... since the cadillac got introduced to the family, the goat is fored to use the outdoor parking lot. Should be in about a month and ill have the indoor spot I had reserved.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im curious how black SAP grilles will look...


----------

